# Averia TFT LG 19"



## belibeli (Oct 10, 2007)

A mi monitor TFT del PC le sale un a franja vertical de color turquesa de unos 7 centimetros en el centro de la panatalla.  Esta franja le sale a los cinco minutos de funcionamiento y permanece hasta que se apaga el monitor.

¿Alguna idea de lo que puede ser?.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 10, 2007)

se te ha despegado la cinta conductora, si tiene 19' en teoria deberia estar en garantia, o sea no toques nada y que se apañen.

Si ya no tiene garantia deberias abrirla y revisar apretando suavemente la cinta que une el cristal con la electronica, es una operacion delicada, segun el tipo de pantalla, apretando ligeramente los tornillos se reparara pero es un poco expuesto.


----------

